# The Ordinance of Covenanting by John Cunningham



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2013)

I am about 100 pages into this book and I cannot recommend it highly enough for those interested in really understanding the Covenanter impulse. Even if you think the Covenanters are whacko theocrats whose ideas are 180 degrees outside American religious principled pluralism this work really gets at the heart of what it means to sign your name to the Westminster Confession of Faith; that you are covenanting with God almighty when you stand in front of the Presbytery and say "I do" to the questions of ordination/installation.

The Ordinance of Covenanting


----------



## markkoller (Sep 20, 2013)

Free on Kindle!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is the link to the Kindle edition...

Amazon.com: The Ordinance of Covenanting eBook: John Cunningham: Kindle Store


----------



## Wayne (Sep 20, 2013)

> what it means to sign your name to the Westminster Confession of Faith...



Thus the old expression, "I own the Confession"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is as good a definition of the Covenanter conception of the Civil Magistrate as you will find. This long quotation I'd like to point you to is at the bottom of pg. 144 at the paragraph beginning, "It is the duty..." and ending at the bottom of pg. 145 at the end of the paragraph, "...in the Word of God."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 27, 2013)

Free on Sermon Audio, too!

Ordinance of Covenanting Series - SermonAudio.com


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 27, 2013)

So much good stuff to read ... so little time.


----------



## MW (Sep 27, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here is as good a definition of the Covenanter conception of the Civil Magistrate as you will find.



Rev. Glaser, would your own view be closer to the RP or the Secession view of the civil magistrate and/or the ordinance of covenanting?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Here is as good a definition of the Covenanter conception of the Civil Magistrate as you will find.
> ...



My own view is in some "growth", but as of right now I would be closer to the RP view.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 28, 2013)

Covenanting As a Biblical, New Covenant Exercise | Mountains and Magnolias


----------

